# March 2014 "Zero" Voting



## Fin (Mar 16, 2014)

*Please read the entries before you vote*


Vote for the top three poems you consider most deserving. If you vote for less, your votes will be discounted. If you vote for yourself, you will be disqualified. If you create additional accounts to vote for yourself, you will be disqualified and all of your accounts will be banned.

The entrant who receives most votes gets a one month FoWF subscription and the Laureate award.

The poll closes on March 27th, 2014 at 6 PM EST.


*Good luck, ladies and gentlemen.*


----------



## escorial (Mar 18, 2014)

voted


----------



## Gumby (Mar 28, 2014)

Admin note: 

One voter had to be discounted in this poll, as they had only voted for one entry. Which means that there are only 11 valid voters for this poll and 33 votes tallied.


----------



## toddm (Mar 29, 2014)

congrats squalid, well deserved -very clever 

thanks, whoever gave me their one sole vote; should have voted for two more so it would have counted lol

---todd


----------



## Gumby (Mar 30, 2014)

Congrats SG, great work.


----------



## Ariel (Mar 30, 2014)

Grats, SG!


----------



## Squalid Glass (Mar 30, 2014)

Much appreciation to those who voted for me! I hope you all enjoy next month's topic.


----------



## PiP (Mar 31, 2014)

Congratulations, SG


----------

